# Наше творчество > Проза >  Эссе на тему любви

## Mr.Positive

_Удивительное состояние-депрессия.Кто-то прыгает из окна,а кто-то творит..._

*Может,это и есть любовь?*

- Спасибо тебе.
- За что?
- За то, что помогла мне выжить.
- Перестань. Тебе просто нужна была помощь.
- Знаешь, я каждый день благодарю Господа за то, что ты появилась в моей жизни. Если бы ты не написала мне в ту ночь, то я сейчас бы не держал твою руку.
- Не говори так. У тебя есть родители, друзья. Они не позволили бы тебе умереть.
- Да, есть. Они старались вдохнуть в меня новую жизнь, но их попытки были безуспешны.
Моего положительного настроя хватало лишь на несколько часов, после чего меня вновь атаковывали грустные мысли,и улыбка пропадала с лица. Несмотря на полную неразбериху в голове, я точно знал, чего мне не хватало в тот момент.
- Чего же?
- Любви!...Ты когда-нибудь задумывалась о том, что человек может умереть без любви,…что в самую трудную минуту ему нужны не родители и друзья, а вторая половинка?
- Нет. Но встретившись с тобой, я это поняла… Помнишь, как у нас всё начиналось?
- Конечно, помню. Это была осень. Ночь. За окном тарабанил сильный дождь, ветер не смолкал ни на минуту, на улице повсюду были лужи, слякоть.Теперь я понимаю, почему именно осенью совершается так много самоубийств. В тот момент я думал, что сломаюсь под давлением отчаяния и наложу на себя руки. Однако не хотел просто взять и уйти из этого мира, я хотел оставить хоть какую-то память о себе…
- Поэтому ты писал стихи?
- Да. Это хоть как-то отвлекало меня от мыслей о суициде. К тому же, меня всегда тянуло к поэзии. В тот вечер я как раз заканчивал своё очередное творение. На часах было что-то около половины второго, но мне совсем не хотелось спать. Эта хандра совсем сбила нормальный ритм жизни. Между прочим,ты мне так и не рассказала, почему выбрала именно меня? Ведь в интернете так много жизнерадостных людей, а ты остановилась на тот момент, пожалуй,на самом унылом человеке во Вселенной.
- В ту ночь мне тоже не спалось. Я бродила по просторам сети, читала о жизни знаменитостей... И вдруг наткнулась на твою страничку, где вместо фотографии было изображение с тенью человека от луны. Меня это заинтересовало,и я стала рыться в твоих заметках. Несколько часов я, не отрываясь, сидела у монитора и читала,читала. Мне очень понравились твои стихи. В них было столько тепла и жизни, что после прочтения так сильно хотелось надеть самую яркую одежду, выбежать прямо под дождь и закричать о том, как я люблю жизнь, показав тем самым, что никогда не должно быть поводов для грусти. Я долго не решалась тебе написать, потому как думала, что каждый день тебе пишут сотни таких как я, и мои комментарии будут для тебя безразличны. Но любопытство взяло верх. Я написала…
-Ты написала: «Какие красивые стихи. Ты должно быть самый счастливый человек на планете». Я тогда подумал, как же легко выдать себя за другого, и ответил: «Да, я действительно счастлив. У меня есть всё, о чём любой другой может только мечтать».
- Честно сказать, такой ответ меня сильно заинтриговал, поэтому я и предложила встретиться. Но после этого сообщения ты долго не писал. Я уж было подумала, что моя настойчивость отбила у тебя желание общаться со мной.
- Я просто не ожидал такого поворота событий, поэтому долго думал, что ответить. Наконец, спустя 20 минут, я решил написать правду: «Я соврал. Никакой я не счастливый. Всё, что описано в моих стихах – это всего лишь надежды на лучшее».
- Знаешь, я не держу на тебя зла и очень рада, что на следующий день мы встретились.
- Знала бы ты, как сильно я нервничал перед встречей.
- Почему?
- Вспомни, каким я предстал перед тобой: впалые от недоедания глаза, костлявые пальцы. Я был,как выжатый лимон. А ты была настолько очаровательна и красива, что никакая мисс Мира рядом не стояла.
- Внешность не главное, главное – внутренний мир. Внешность зачастую не совпадает с тем, что внутри нас. Её всегда можно переделать. Сейчас буквально на каждом углу пестрит реклама «Приходите к нам и мы исправим ваш нос, губы, грудь, живот». А ты когда-нибудь видел объявление «пересадим обаяние,перельём доброту»? Нет! Потому что никакая операция не изменит тебя изнутри. Увидев тебя, я подсознательно понимала, что на самом деле ты другой.
- Какой другой?
- Сильный и терпеливый. У каждого человека есть проблемы, и каждый сталкивается с неудачами, но когда они увеличиваются в геометрической прогрессии, то очень сложно бороться одному, без поддержки. Знаешь, я до сих пор сравниваю себя с археологом, который может встать на любой кусок земли и сказать: «Я точно знаю, что здесь зарыта частичка человеческой истории». После этого он упадёт на колени и будет копать землю, снимая сантиметр за сантиметром.И через какое-то время он действительно найдёт то, что было несколько веков скрыто от человеческих глаз. Также и с тобой. Я знала, что ты можешь многого добиться, и водопад твоих достижений никогда не иссякнет. Поэтому я, не раздумывая,стала извлекать все твои таланты из темницы невидимого врага под названием депрессия.
- Ты не представляешь, как сильно я благодарен тебе. Не будь тебя рядом, я бы ни за что не окончил институт, не добился успехов в работе, не занял бы первое место в спортивных соревнованиях. Да вечности не хватит, чтоб перечислить все мои достижения, которыми я обязан только тебе. Как же я счастлив теперь.
- И я счастлива рядом с тобой. Я нашла сокровище, о котором мечтает каждая девушка на нашей планете. Только не все понимают, что его нужно искать, а потом долго и усердно очищать от пыли и грязи, чтоб оно засверкало.
- Знай, всё, что я делал, я делал только ради тебя. Я люблю тебя!
- И я тебя люблю!...

----------


## Pinky55

Мне понравилось, эссе замечательно, будете дальше писать?

----------


## Cuddlies

понравилось

----------


## Бошур

Красиво.

----------

